# Get notified when free books are on Amazon.



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

If you go to the link below, there is an area on the middle-right side of the screen (next to the search boxes) where you can sign up to receive an e-mail once a day if/when new free books are added on Amazon's Web site for the Kindle.

It does not notify about public domain books, so that's good. Of course, on occasion free books are only there for a few hours, so this may not work all the time, but it may cut down some searching. LOL

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

*Edit:

The site also lets you search without including public domain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, mwvickers!

I signed up, looking forward to seeing how it works!  Have you been receiving the emails?

Betsy


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, mwvickers!
> 
> I signed up, looking forward to seeing how it works! Have you been receiving the emails?
> 
> Betsy


I just heard about it today. I signed up a few minutes before I posted it here.

I haven't received any e-mails yet. I'm looking forward to it, though.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

By the way, there was also a disclaimer that said that if no new books are added, then you may not receive an e-mail for several weeks until new free books are put on.  

Just wanted you to be aware.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, I signed up and will try it for a while.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. I'm in!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I got my first notification.  It told me about the one about house tips (in the free books section of this forum).  

It also has a link to other free ones, I believe.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks!

I always forget about this website.  Now, I don't have to go to it--it will be coming to me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Mike, all signed up.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Mike, all signed up.


Who's Mike?


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've signed up. Thanks for letting us know about this.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info buddy!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

No problem.  I think we've all been trying to find a way to find the free books again without wading through the public domain ones.  I think this will help us all a lot.  I couldn't be selfish and keep it to myself.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool, great find!



mwvickers said:


> Who's Mike?


mvickers


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Who's Mike?





marianner said:


> mvickers


mwvickers was the one asking, so I assume he's in fact *not* Mike.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

CS said:


> mwvickers was the one asking, so I assume he's in fact *not* Mike.


Doh! Looks like Linda and I got the same idea in our heads that mvickers's name was Mike!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Great find! I find new ways to enjoy my Kindle on KB almost every day!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

marianner said:


> Doh! Looks like Linda and I got the same idea in our heads that mvickers's name was Mike!


My fault, I never actually told anyone my name. It's Martin. You probably wouldn't have guessed that one for a while. LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry Martin, I seem to do that quite often here.   I callled stu, Stuart when in fact his name is Jonathan.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Sorry Martin, I seem to do that quite often here.  I callled stu, Stuart when in fact his name is Jonathan.


No problem. You could have called me something worse. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I called Mike Hicks (kreelanwarrior), author of _In Her Name, _ Mike Kreelan, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I called Mike Hicks (kreelanwarrior), author of _In Her Name, _ Mike Kreelan, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


oh I thot that was his name 

not really - just kidding -


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I just signed up. I try to check a couple times a week so this will definitely help.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I called Mike Hicks (kreelanwarrior), author of _In Her Name, _ Mike Kreelan, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Got to admit that I've _thought_ it a few times.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Is there a way to do this by genre?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Not that I know of. Perhaps others can pitch in?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

This works by the way!  I had one this morning telling me a new free book called 'Red Mars' is available today, it has a direct link to amazon and I picked it up.  I originally modified this and said 3 more were available I didn't get e-mails on, but just got those too.  How awesome!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jen said:


> This works by the way! I had one this morning telling me a new free book called 'Red Mars' is available today, it has a direct link to amazon and I picked it up. I originally modified this and said 3 more were available I didn't get e-mails on, but just got those too. How awesome!!


Using that direct link gives those people the percentage on the sale. If you come back here and buy the book through the links above, you will help support Kindleboards. Just a reminder for those who don't know that.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Using that direct link gives those people the percentage on the sale. If you come back here and buy the book through the links above, you will help support Kindleboards. Just a reminder for those who don't know that.


What would the percentage of a free book be?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I just signed up. I am always looking for free books.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> What would the percentage of a free book be?


Would KB end up owing Amazon?!? We wouldn't want that!


----------

